# Didn’t Know Gretch’s Could be so Expensive



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Unless it’s custom shop, that price is about $3700 too high.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I think the production line Gretsh Silver Pelican lists for about $8K US at Guitar Center.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I have this exact guitar, its a good one. I think 3K-3.5K would be a realistic price if its super clean. They aren’t really that rare.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

zdogma said:


> I have this exact guitar, its a good one. I think 3K-3.5K would be a realistic price if its super clean. They aren’t really that rare.


They aren't rare at all. That seller is trying to take advantage of the inflated used guitar market, or he's been smoking too much crack cocaine.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

He also had a CS firebird he was asking 10K for. But it’s since gone. Cannot fathom it selling for half of that.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I tried to like Gretch but couldn’t get on with the neck. Great looking guitars though.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Delete


----------

